# HDR Shootout #31..... this one is with a 'catch'.



## 480sparky (Aug 21, 2011)

Here's another HDR Shootout, but I'm gonna throw out one 'condition' for this one:  *Your resulting post must be in B&W/grayscale/desaturation*/whatever you want to call it.  No color!  :lmao:

I'm posting the color jpegs so anyone who wants to play around with channels can do so.  This allows everyone to make their own conversion the way they see fit.  I won't post the NEFs as not everyone has the software to deal with them.

Here's the sample EV0 post:








Download any or all of the nine EVs available here:

EV -4
EV -3
EV -2
EV -1
EV  0
EV +1
EV +2
EV +3
EV +4


----------



## Compaq (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't remember the tonemapping settings, but I used Photomatix 4. I was in details enhancer.
Loaded into photoshop and adjusted curves a little. I then converted to black and white boosting green channel especially to get the trees in the back lighter. Minor adjustment to yellow channel as well (there was a lot of yellow in here). Some dodging and burning to get those shadows out. Lastly I sharpened using a high pass filter, blend mode soft light, I think.




HDR shootout #31 by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 21, 2011)

Using only -4, -2, 0, +2 and +4 frames.

Luminance HDR.
Profile 1
Pre-Gamma : 1.000
Mantuik 06
Contrast Factor : 1.000
Saturation Factor : 0.800
Detail Factor : 1.000

In GIMP, I dialed down the green & blue channels to 0%, yellow to 70%, then desaturated the resulting image based on Average.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 21, 2011)

This is another good one. Interesting to work on with the wind blown leaves and hard contrast lighting.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 21, 2011)

Not sure i'm a fan of my editing, but here it is:









Photomatix Pro (Used -4, -2, 0, +2, +4), set to "Enhancer Smooth", then tweaked.  Converted to B&W in Lightroom three, slight clarity and contrast added.


----------



## jmurphy (Aug 21, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> Not sure i'm a fan of my editing, but here it is:



I like it.


----------



## jmurphy (Aug 21, 2011)

Here is my attempt using Photomatix Pro 4 with -4, -3, -2, -1, 0, 1, 2.  Then added some contrast and darkened the blacks a little in Lightroom 3.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 21, 2011)

For the benefit of those who want to learn HDR, can we please post at least the software used, if not some of the details/steps/settings of the process?


----------



## halestorm (Aug 21, 2011)

Wait a minute I thought you couldnt make an HDR image out of one image. I just got chewed out for trying this technique. Bogus  :thumbdown:


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 21, 2011)

halestorm said:


> Wait a minute I thought you couldnt make an HDR image out of one image. I just got chewed out for trying this technique. Bogus  :thumbdown:



You realize we are using the links to download all the different images, right?


----------



## halestorm (Aug 21, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> halestorm said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a minute I thought you couldnt make an HDR image out of one image. I just got chewed out for trying this technique. Bogus  :thumbdown:
> ...



Yeah just figured that out my bad :er:


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 21, 2011)

halestorm said:


> Yeah just figured that out my bad :er:



I just post the EV0 shot so members can decide if they want to give it a go.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Aug 21, 2011)

Photomatix 4.0.2 - Tone Compressor
Photoshop CS5 - Hue/Saturation


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Aug 21, 2011)

Photomatix 4.0.2 - Exposure Fusion
Photoshop CS5 - Hue/Saturation


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Aug 21, 2011)

Photomatix 4.0.2 - Detail Enhancer
Photoshop CS5 - Hue/Saturation


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 21, 2011)

EchoingWhisper said:


> Photomatix 4.0.2 - Detail Enhancer
> Photoshop CS5 - Hue/Saturation



Try enhancer smooth, then tweak the levels.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 21, 2011)

halestorm said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > halestorm said:
> ...



It's alright.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 22, 2011)

Im not sure I understand the reason for this being a B&W situation. As far as HDR goes B&W can look pretty good while at the same time covering a multitude of sins. The most accurate way to view is in color. I used Nik Silver Effex to do the conversion from HDR done with Photomatix Pro 4.1 Beta 3.


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Aug 23, 2011)

First off, I'm really enjoying these shootouts, now to business. Here's my attempt, I used the -4, -3, -2, 0, and +1 EV's and I used the detail enhancer in Photomatix.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Photomatix 4


----------



## mistermonday (Aug 23, 2011)

Here's my try. Merged and tonemapped in OPE. No other post processing.
Regards, Murray


----------

